# yellow component video to vga?



## e99_curt (Apr 17, 2008)

I was wondering how (if possible) I could connect the yellow component of a gaming system to the vga input of a computer monitor. I also have a dvi port on the back of the monitor if that would make things easier.

Would a product like this work? http://www.amazon.com/NEW-CONVERTER...1?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1208464939&sr=8-1

Thanks,
Curt


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Hi Curt,



> connect the yellow component of a gaming system to the vga input of a computer monitor.


I believe your are probably talking about a composite TV video output on the gaming system if it has a yellow colored RCA plug or jack. In that case, there is no simple way to make it work with computer monitor that only has a VGA computer video input. The signal types and frequencies are totally different. If the monitor has a DVI-I input connector, it would only accept the same type of analog video signals as the VGA connector.

There probably are video scan converter boxes that would allow you to to run the monitor from the gaming system. A cheap one might give you pretty bad video quality while a decent scan converter may cost more than just buying a TV with with a composite video input.

The description of the adapter in your link says that it is made to only work with video cards that can internally reconfigure their VGA pin functions from RGB computer video to TV composite and S-Video signals. It doesn't really convert any signals; it just takes the signals from the VGA connector of a suitable video card and presents them on a different set of connectors.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Something like this might be a better solution. 

Peace...


----------

